# Top Cleaning Tips



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Anyone who has any questions on detailing their car should look at this site. Extremely helpful and informative. Have spent endless hours over the last three days scouring the internet for help and advice and this is one of the best I found. Top class. 8)

Link: http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/guides.html


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

The Polished Bliss guys, and gal, are indeed a great bunch! 

Have a look also at the Detailing World Forum at www.detailingworld.co.uk for a whole new world that you didn't know existed! :lol:

Just don't get hooked as it'll cost you a small fortune in no time! :wink:

Alan


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice one Whack - now on my 'favourites' list. :wink:

Seen 'Detailing World' it's goodly also.


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Just don't get hooked as it'll cost you a small fortune in no time! :wink:

Alan[/quote]

Too late for that Alan :lol: :lol: not sure if thats a good or bad thing :roll:


----------

